# Campsite Help - Los Madriles



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Hi

Does anybody know if this campsite is suitable for a 33ft RV, its not on the database, so just wondered if anyone has been and what it was like?

Thanks


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

kuku said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know if this campsite is suitable for a 33ft RV, its not on the database, so just wondered if anyone has been and what it was like?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kuku,

It's a good many years since we wintered there but in those days the site was steeply terraced and not much room to maneuver onto the pitches.

Unless they have extended it you might have problems siting an ARV.

The site is very popular for the long stayers in winter. The site use to be booked solid from Oct around to March.

You could contact them http://www.campinglosmadriles.com/

They have a heated swimming pool. or did have last time we were there.

Don


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Kuku,

If you contact the site as Don suggests would you please let the rest of us know if it is suitable for an RV of 33ft or greater?

Thanks


----------



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

Yes mate 
If we do go near the site we will then include it in the database so all can review


----------

